# Are Knock still trading ??



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all

I ordered a 58.35 tamper off Amazon, sold and distributed by Knock.

I had a notification of Amazon that they'd not ran the payment through my account as Knock had not responded to the order yet ???

I have tried to contact Knock, via Amazon, but had no reply either....... Are they still trading at all ???









Cheers all

Best regards

Bri...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It sounds like a standard Knock response to me i.e. No response!

If I had no knowledge of the company then I'd be concerned, however this is fairly standard and they do deliver - eventually! If your happy to be very patient then I'd order direct from their website (instead of using Amazon). Use your credit card to cover yourself.

The products are excellent and worth the wait.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yup. Still trading. Peter was at London coffee festival last week and probably sorting the hausgrind orders.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, Knock are trading. They are flat out with orders. Communication is not their strong point. The products are good though.


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

It took almost three weeks from initial order to delivery of my Heft tamper. I resorted to using Facebook to message Peter regarding the order. Still, took a week and a bit to receive my order though.

It's a nice tamper at a decent price but be prepared to wait for it.

I think if Peter (or someone, anyone) could just drop a quick email with an update on the order, customers would be far happier.


----------



## EWCC (Mar 27, 2014)

Saw the black heft with walnut handle on sale on the website and nearly ordered it last week, but saw Peter at the London Coffee Festival, who was very busy selling the Hausgrind, and got my tamper after a bit of a wait. He's got plenty of stock with all the different materials and sizes, so probably just a bit slow with the delivery. I hope you will get yours soon, and I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I picked up a Strada basket and a 58.35mm heft tamper from Peter on Saturday at LCF - he was doing a roaring trade on Hausgrinds. Definitely still going but probably snowed under. It's the problem with being a small company with such good products.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Made by Knock have built a reputation for producing high quality tampers etc at very reasonable prices. Introduction of the Hausgrind - hand crafted, beautifully put together has, not surprisingly, been a deserved hit. Problem with being a one man operation with meticulous dedication to quality is how do you keep pace with increased demand for your products without compromising quality?


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

All good news guys ! Many thanks







 I am more than happy to wait, just be nice even for an automated response to acknowledge your order I guess


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> how do you keep pace with increased demand for your products without compromising quality?


By scaling your business to meet that demand. If you dont want the demand, dont create the interest. Peter seems to want to grow his business - hausgrind, facebook page, upcoming feldgrind would suggest that. Problem is that nice bloke, hand made in UK, in his shed etc wear thin after a while.

Great product but woeful customer service.

edit: I know that Peter is a member here. Hopefully he will read the threads and take the feedback on board. The last thing we need is another tale of woe


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

Mmmm ???? Just had notification that my order has been cancelled ?? Guess I'll be looking elsewhere - or making my own ! ;-)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Was there a reason given?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Is his stuff still available on Amazon? I wouldn't be surprised if Amazon simply stopped him selling via their Marketplace if he's not replying to customers orders


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> Is his stuff still available on Amazon? I wouldn't be surprised if Amazon simply stopped him selling via their Marketplace if he's not replying to customers orders


That's a more Likley answer .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Peter sent me a PM today about a problem I'm having with my Hausgrind - he is still trading (although maybe not though Amazon any longer perhaps?)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just had notification from Peter that my walnut/steel Hausgrind will be delivered Wed/Thurs.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> Peter sent me a PM today about a problem I'm having with my Hausgrind - he is still trading (although maybe not though Amazon any longer perhaps?)


what email address is he replying from ? Ive tried the contact page on his website with no luck


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

working dog said:


> what email address is he replying from ? Ive tried the contact page on his website with no luck


I'll PM you - I'm not sure if it's my place to make it public?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Difficult one but think the right approach is to give Peter time to respond to the issues you are having first and one resolved, hopefully, fine to share on the forum.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe I'm expecting too much here. Over two weeks with no reply and no out of office - he seems to have gone dark. As he's contacted others I would have thought that he would respond to all of his emails.

How much time is acceptable for a supplier to resolve an error of their making ?

Or as a minimum respond to the emails to advise of the plan to resolve

I'll mail him again and see if I get a response this time


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Got notification a week last Thursday my tamper had been posted - not arrived yet







hope the PO haven't lost...


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Oop North,

I also had to chase about a week after I received my shipping notification.

I did receive it once I chased (again) though.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

When was that, Jerry? Recent?


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

oop north: The order was originally placed on the 24th Feb. Eventually received 14th March after a few chaser PMs on Facebook.

Not really a huge delay if I was expecting it but like most, the lack of updates, etc compounded any irritation I had.

I'm confident that you'll receive yours, just need to drop Peter a message and be patient...


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Well he sent me four confirmations within about five minutes if each other to say it had been put in the post. I have seen he is on hols until 20th so will wait until then - am fortunate mr systemic not shouting for the loan tamper back!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

oop north said:


> - am fortunate mr systemic not shouting for the loan tamper back!










but the interest is racking up by the day!!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

All I can say is


----------

